# Finally My Swan....



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I have been trying for 13 years and on Saturday I finally was in the right place at the right time as three came over and I got one. The bird is a monster and is going to take up a wall in the office. With the weather outlook this looks to be the last waterfowl weekend for me and what a great way to end it.....


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Congrats!! Post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Cabela's Boy (Nov 4, 2003)

Cool, way to go on the bird. I think I might try to get a tag next year. :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Congrats, unfortunatly I am still trying to fill my tag, and after today's snow storm it is not looking good. :beer:


----------



## marsue (Aug 8, 2003)

I had a Whistling Swan tag also when I was there October (19-24). I was in Edgeley for three days and at the Dakota Majic for two and was told I had to go to the Missouri River to find them and that was too far West for me.
I see and hear them ever spring here in Central Wisconsin after they rest on the Wisconsin River. They come from the east coast and make a turn over the Dakotas to Alaska. I also have seen them in Milwaukee, WI. In the fall at about 3,000 feet heading East over Lake Michigan
I also had a duck and pheasant license. My canoe and decoys didn't see water. My Brittany had a great time even though I had to rest him after an hour with all the pheasants and sharptails he pointed and later flushed after his tongue was hanging out in that heat.
I had a cooler with block ice in anticipation of bringing home a lot of meat. I didn't bring home any. The excuses are, poor shooter, not comfortable with different shot gun, wondering where the dog was when I couldn't hear his beeper, too late in the day to shoot one bird and have to clean it, worried that where I was hunting was not CRP land was next to a corn field might not be where I should be hunting even the it was not posted, there were too may birds to be a legal place to hunt, and spent a lot of time scouting.

Will be back next year and will stay at the Dakota Majic even though the slots got $21.00 from me. No dogs allowed


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Congrats bro! :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks guys


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

That should look nice in your office! Congrats on it.......

Mav....


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Way to go Eric! It looks like my tag is going to be left unfilled this year. I was thinking about getting one for mounting as well...but I'm not quite sure where I'd put one???


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I forgot to mention in my last post that I have all day open tomorrow and can drive just about anywhere in the eastern half of the state to get after one, so I'm looking for any help I can get...

...does anyone have any sightings of swans left in state?

Any info would be "Muy appreciado"!!! :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I know I certainly don't have an eight foot wall other than the hallway in my apartment! The swan will have to wait for my house with trophy room!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Matt I was SE of Valley City and only saw the three swans so I'm not much help there. In fact we didn't see much for birds period on Sat.


----------

